# من مصر دعوت ابني



## يوسف راضي (25 يوليو 2009)

سلام المسيح يكون مع جميعكم...........

في أحدى المرات قرأت تفسير لهذه الآية ,وهو علي ما أتذكر أنه تفسير غير مسيحي ,يقول إن هذا الذي دعاه هو أسرائيل.
وأخذت أفكر هذا الابن هو اسرائيل أم السيد المسيح ,فرجعت الي الآية التي ذكرت في سفر هوشع وهي "لما كان اسرائيل غلاما احببته و من مصر دعوت ابني"(هو1:11) ,وبدأت ان اضع صفات المدعو وهي 1- ان يكون ابن الله.
2- ان يكون غلاماً.
3- ان يكون اسمه اسرائيل.
وأخذت أبحث لاجد أيات تقول ان اسرائيل او السيد المسيح هو ابن الله فوجدت وها إليك الآيات.
"فتقول لفرعون هكذا يقول الرب اسرائيل ابني البكر"(خر22:4)
وهذه تثبت ان اسرائيل ابن لله.
"  و فيما هو يتكلم اذا سحابة نيرة ظللتهم و صوت من السحابة قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت له اسمعوا"(مت5:17)
وهذه تثبت ان السيد المسيح ايضا هو ابن لله مع الفارق طبعاً.

ثم حاولت ان افهم معني كلمة فتي فوجدت انها اذا قيلت علي اسرائيل فهي تعني انه ما ذال فتي في معرفة الله حينما كان في مصر.

ثم حاولت ان اعرف كيف تُطبق هذه الكلمة علي السيد المسيح فلم اعرف لا حرفياً ولا روحياً ........

ثم انتقلت الي النقطة الثالثة فلم اجد آية  امامي تقول ان السيد المسيح هو اسرائيل...........

اخيراً ارجو الإجابة علي هذا السؤال وسلام المسيح يكون معكم  ..........


----------



## My Rock (25 يوليو 2009)

لا يوجد نص يقول إن المسيح هو إسرائيل
لا أعرف ما الذي تحاول إثباته؟
هل تريد إثبات إن صفات شعب إسرائيل تنطبق على المسيح؟ إذا كان نعم, فلماذا؟ ما هو الشئ الذي يدفع لذلك؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 يوليو 2009)

يوسف راضي قال:


> ثم حاولت ان اعرف كيف تُطبق هذه الكلمة علي السيد المسيح فلم اعرف لا حرفياً ولا روحياً ........​
> ثم انتقلت الي النقطة الثالثة فلم اجد آية امامي تقول ان السيد المسيح هو اسرائيل...........​
> 
> اخيراً ارجو الإجابة علي هذا السؤال وسلام المسيح يكون معكم ..........


 


الاخ الفاضل يوسف راضي ​ 

سلام الله يملأ عقلك وقلبك​ 


اولا : يجب ان تعرف ان المقصود في هوشع عن (اسرائيل) ، ليس (يعقوب ) كشخص ، وانما هو (الاسباط بني اسرائيل = شعب الله ).​ 



ثانيا: يقول الكتاب المقدس : ​ 
( وعندنا الكلمة النبوية وهي اثبت التي تفعلون حسنا ان انتبهتم اليها كما الى سراج منير في موضع مظلم الى ان ينفجر النهار ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم 20 عالمين هذا اولا ان كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص. 21 لانه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس ) ​ 
(2 بطرس 1: 19 - 21) ​ 






هنا قاعدتان نستنتجهما : ​ 
الاولى : تفسير اي نبوة في الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص (بشري )​ 
الثانية : ما يقوله البشيرون في التفسير هو تفسير الروح القدس ​ 







ثالثا : اذا رجعت للنبؤة في (هوشع ) ستجد ان النبؤة كانت تذكر ( اسرائيل وافرايم ويهوذا ) اذا فهي ليست عن هذه الاسماء بذاتها بل بما تمثله هذه الاسماء من شعب الله .​ 


رابعا : هناك فرق بين ( اسرائيل ) كابن لله ( اسرائيل ابني البكر ) او بين اي بنوة لله في الكتاب المقدس وبين كون السيد المسيح ابن الله ، فهو ( الابن الازلي ) المتجسد ،الذي اخذ جسدا بشريا في ملء الزمان من مريم العذراء ، السيد المسيح هو ( الابن الوحيد ) وهذا اللقب هو من الكتاب المقدس ولم يأخذه غيره . فهو الابن الذي (تعيّن بقوة ) اي اثبت للعيّان انه ابن الله ، الذي قال عنه الكتاب ( انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك ) ( عبرانيين 5: 5) ، اما بنوة الاخرين لله فهي ( بالتبني ) بمعنى ان نصير (اخوة للمسيح ) وبالتبعية نصير ابناء الله ، فبدون المسيح لا نصير اولاد الله .​ 


خامسا : (من مصر دعوت ابني ) هوشع كتب عن شعب اسرائيل بعد خروجه بالفعل من ارض مصر ـ فهو يقول ان تاريخ خروج (اسرائيل = ابن الله البكر بالتبني) من ارض مصر ، هي نبؤة لخروج ( المسيح = ابن الله البكر الوحيد ) من ارض مصر ، تحققت النبؤة في السيد المسيح (الابن الوحيد ) الممثل لشعب الله ، وشارح ومفسر هذه النبؤة هو الروح القدس . ​ 
فقد كان السيد المسيح ممثلا للشعب الله ( وكل من يؤمن به ) في حياته وخضوعه وقداسته وصليبه وموته وقيامته . ​ 






تحياتي واحترامي 
وسلام الله معك ​


----------



## يوسف راضي (2 أغسطس 2009)

سلام المسيح يكون معكم جميعاً اميـــــــــن.
احبائي الذي استغرب منه ان هذه الآية قيلت علي شعب اسرائيل وعلي الرغم من ذلك فنحن نعتبرها نبوءة علي السيد المسيح.فلماذا نعتبرها نبوءة وهي غير ذلك؟
وشكراً لكم...........


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ الفاضل : يوسف راضي 

سلام المسيح 



يوسف راضي قال:


> سلام المسيح يكون معكم جميعاً اميـــــــــن.
> احبائي الذي استغرب منه ان هذه الآية قيلت علي شعب اسرائيل وعلي الرغم من ذلك فنحن نعتبرها نبوءة علي السيد المسيح.فلماذا نعتبرها نبوءة وهي غير ذلك؟
> وشكراً لكم...........


 

اولا: نحن لا نعتبر شيئا يا عزيزي ، شرح وتفسير الآية انها نبؤة عن المسيح ، تم بتفسير الروح القدس وليس تفسيرا بشريا ( راجع ما كتبته لك في المداخلة السابقة )

ثانيا: النبؤة في الكتاب المقدس ، قد تكون آية ، او موقف ، او شخص ، فمثلا الخروف الذي فدى اسحق من الذبح هو نبؤة عن السيد المسيح ، خروف الفصح الذي خرج به شعب اسرائيل من ارض مصر كان نبؤة عن السيد المسيح (خروف فصحنا ) ، ليس لنا ان نشترط على الله كيف تكون النبؤة ، ولكننا نقبل ما يقوله الله في الكتاب المقدس بخشوع واتضاع.

 فاذا قال الوحي المقدس ان ( من مصر دعوت ابني ) الذي فهمها البعض على انها اشارة لخروج اسرائيل كالابن البكر من ارض مصر ، كانت نبؤة عن خروج المسيح من ارض مصر كونه (الابن البكر الوحيد لله ). 

مرة اخيرة ، نحن لا نفسّر النبؤات ولكن تفسيرها تم بوحي الروح القدس في الكتاب المقدس .

تحياتي


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ يوسف*


يوسف راضي قال:


> سلام المسيح يكون معكم جميعاً اميـــــــــن.
> احبائي الذي استغرب منه ان هذه الآية قيلت علي شعب اسرائيل وعلي الرغم من ذلك فنحن نعتبرها نبوءة علي السيد المسيح.فلماذا نعتبرها نبوءة وهي غير ذلك؟
> وشكراً لكم...........


*أخي العزيز يوسف *​*نحن لم نعتبر شئ ولم نلصق شئ *
*فنحن لم نأتي ولم نفسر ما قيل في سفر هوشع عن دعوته الله لأبنه من مصر وقلنا هذا هو السيد المسيح وأجزمنا بهذا كي تأتي أنت وتتهمنا بهذا *
*يا أخي نحن لم نقول هذا بل أصحاب الشأن قالوا*

*فنري في إنجيل معلمنا متي وهو يهودي الجنس ووجه إنجيله لليهود هو من يقول ....*​[q-bible] 
*وَبَعْدَمَا انْصَرَفُوا إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لِيُوسُفَ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: «قُمْ وَخُذِ الصَّبِيَّ وَأُمَّهُ وَاهْرُبْ إِلَى مِصْرَ وَكُنْ هُنَاكَ حَتَّى أَقُولَ لَكَ. لأَنَّ هِيرُودُسَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَطْلُبَ الصَّبِيَّ لِيُهْلِكَهُ». 
فَقَامَ وَأَخَذَ الصَّبِيَّ وَأُمَّهُ لَيْلاً وَانْصَرَفَ إِلَى مِصْرَ 
وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ إِلَى وَفَاةِ هِيرُودُسَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ: «مِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ ابْنِي».* [/q-bible]
*فمتي يهودي ووجه كتابه لليهود ولو كانوا أعترضوا لأعترضوا وقتها علي النبوة ولكنهم لم يعترضوا علي النبوة قط بل أعترضوا علي الشخص ذاته وهذا ما كان يثبته البشير معلناً له أن الرب يسوع هو المسيا المنتظر وهذا بتوافق النبوات المذكورة عليه *

*فنحن لم نقول شئ ولم نلصق نبوالت بالرب يسوع كي نثبت أشياء بل نحن نعلن الحق لأن الحق بداخلنا فنحن أبناء الله الذي حررنا بدمه وفدانا فنحن نخبر بالحق نخبر بما رأيناه وبما سمعناه وبما نؤمن به *

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------

